# need help badly



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

ok everyone i need help i thought i had fincicing for my company but it was all a scam and lost 5000,00 so i should my house and now got a better one for cheaper been in the industy for many years but i decdie to start my own seeing allont of illlegals taken over doing shotty work and landscsapes and contractors ripeing off innocent people so i decdie to put an end to it but been denied finacing bc of my credit its not perfect can anyone help ive got busniess got 30 accounts lined up for this winter can get more if i get some equipment and 30+ for the warm seasion can anyone help with fincaing or point me in the dierction i need or any one willing to be a cfo for a year thank you all for reading this and god bless the usa


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

You lost how much money?




Brad


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Rcgm;645113 said:


> You lost how much money?
> 
> Brad


You understood that ? I read it twice and got more confused the second time.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

You can try the small business administration and there are still a few venture capital places around, though few and far between. Any venture capital would probably not be interested and you would be dealing with more of a loan shark than a bank if they took it.

With the economy like it is, pulling off anything with under a 700 credit score to get operating capital might be tough unless you can secure the loan and your putting up collateral. Your really looking at hard money here so they might give you fifty or sixty cents on the dollar on equipment or your house, maybe even less. If think of if your credit is that poor the only way i see it feasible is if your putting up equipment, or the house for whatever you might get, or keep looking for a cfo? If you dont have any equipment at all or a house, then you probably dont qualify for any help.
The contracts arent worth anything just a proof of expected future income. They cant be offered for collateral.

None i can really reccommend. If your credit is really that bad then your into loan sharking banking now. Where they jack the interest and hope you dont pay the monthly .Unfortunaltey..

The site does have spell check and this is very interesting for a first post.

goodluck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Rcgm;645113 said:


> You lost how much money?
> 
> Brad


I think it should be $5000.00. My advice is to first approach your bank. Assuming you've already done that and been denied, then approach the Small Business Administration. They will at least explain why no one will loan you money in terms you can understand. To think some stranger(s) on the Internet will loan you any money is ignorance. And this is your 1st post!?!? Did you fall for a Nigerian scam, by any chance?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Vinnie;645128 said:


> You understood that ? I read it twice and got more confused the second time.


Thank god i think the more i read it the more dumb i get


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mick;645141 said:


> I think it should be $5000.00. My advice is to first approach your bank. Assuming you've already done that and been denied, then approach the Small Business Administration. They will at least explain why no one will loan you money in terms you can understand. To think some stranger(s) on the Internet will loan you any money is ignorance. And this is your 1st post!?!? Did you fall for a Nigerian scam, by any chance?


you cant understand my post and why he probably wont get loaned the money?

I thought it was crystal clear.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

also you may start by reading this

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=160031


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread is a scam, the guy is looking for a sucker to give him money. It's probably some foreigner, like all the other scams going around. They guy can't type so he probably can't speaka da good Engilish.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bribrius;645148 said:


> you cant understand my post and why he probably wont get loaned the money?
> 
> I thought it was crystal clear.


Sorry Bri, we were typing at the same time. I have to type two-fingered due to arthritis and makes it really slow with all the back-spacing to correct mistakes.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Danscapes;645163 said:


> This thread is a scam, the guy is looking for a sucker to give him money. It's probably some foreigner, like all the other scams going around. They guy can't type so he probably can't speaka da good Engilish.


 BINGO!!!



Mick;645167 said:


> Sorry Bri, we were typing at the same time. I have to type two-fingered due to arthritis and makes it really slow with all the back-spacing to correct mistakes.


Just kidding Mick.
I actually look for your posts.
And I actually do think my post is kind of confusing now that i read it. I tend to think faster than i can type and it ends up disorganized. lol.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I will help finance you. I will give you $5000 to get you started. What I'm going to do is send you a check for $10,000 and I need you to cash the check and send $5000 back to me.........


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Woodland;645202 said:


> I will help finance you. I will give you $5000 to get you started. What I'm going to do is send you a check for $10,000 and I need you to cash the check and send $5000 back to me.........


payup THATS FUNNY!!payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Woodland;645202 said:


> I will help finance you. I will give you $5000 to get you started. What I'm going to do is send you a check for $10,000 and I need you to cash the check and send $5000 back to me.........


That is actually a big scam going around. No I did not understand the post at all. I said HMMMMMMMMM and I all I could say was you lost how much. But what a great 1st post. Also welcome to plowsite

Brad


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

ok guys guys guys am sorry for the headaches but my laptop wasnt working propley but it was a company that i found though the sba bascilly i gave them my ss# and all my info bascilly stole my credit and wrecked it and stole money from me beacuse they said they can write a busniess plan for me and preasent it to the banks that was 2500.00 then i sent it then the got credit cards in my name and thats that am not no forigner was born in worcester ma then moved to peabody ma but i was looking for an investor or guidence yes this is my first post but i always read the maginzess i get for free but if you wana call me names or what but dont understand the sutiton then fine just rembre to pay it forward but what can i say i screwed up but am working on fixing my mistakes thanks


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Basically what people were saying was your not going to find a investor here on plowsite. So all we can offer is advise like Mick did in a above post. Hope you get it all figured out and if you need any info on plows or truck help we will be glad to help.

All the best
Brad


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

joelbouch;645258 said:


> ok guys guys guys am sorry for the headaches but my laptop wasnt working propley but it was a company that i found though the sba bascilly i gave them my ss# and all my info bascilly stole my credit and wrecked it and stole money from me beacuse they said they can write a busniess plan for me and preasent it to the banks that was 2500.00 then i sent it then the got credit cards in my name and thats that am not no forigner was born in worcester ma then moved to peabody ma but i was looking for an investor or guidence yes this is my first post but i always read the maginzess i get for free but if you wana call me names or what but dont understand the sutiton then fine just rembre to pay it forward but what can i say i screwed up but am working on fixing my mistakes thanks


go annualcreditreport.com

its free

run your credit history.
think you need to make some calls and work on straightening out some of this credit problem.

Or you can go to freecreditreport.com , but they sucker you into signing up for a membership to find out your credit score that is like ten bucks a month or something.

You really need to know where you stand and what you can fix. may not be as bad as you think??
Your local bank might have a copy of your credit too if you already applied for a loan and was denied. Ask them for it.

Also to let you know, everything you deny on your credit report is temporarily taken off increasing your credit score.
so if you timed it right you may "temporarily" fix your credit enough to get more.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I still smell scam.

Also, invest in a better translator!!! One that has at least SOME puncuation!


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

ya ive done that fixed it some what but its not good enough only my truck is showing up so but what makes it go down is all my inquires on it ya your right maybe ill find someone to work for up here i applyed to serveal companys but got no where some illegal always beats me out but need help with my truck nah its all good an 08 dodge ram 2500 with a ss xblade its a beauty deack out all in strobe lights and what not but ya my first post was bad i was thinking way to fast and gets all messed up so am sorry for the headaches but ya


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

hey stroker you smell scam still well its not you want proff and your just a dick with nothing else better to do


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

You also need to be able to communicate in a clear and concise manner. Your presentation counts for a lot when you apply for credit with a legitimate lending company .The advice you're getting here is the best I've seen at any web sight. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

joelbouch;645293 said:


> ya ive done that fixed it some what but its not good enough only my truck is showing up so but what makes it go down is all my inquires on it ya your right maybe ill find someone to work for up here i applyed to serveal companys but got no where some illegal always beats me out but need help with my truck nah its all good an 08 dodge ram 2500 with a ss xblade its a beauty deack out all in strobe lights and what not but ya my first post was bad i was thinking way to fast and gets all messed up so am sorry for the headaches but ya


so you have too many inquiries, your behind on your truck payments, and not enough credit most likley but your credit isn't screwed??

sounds like all you need is snow so you can plow and catch up on the truck payments.
why you asking for investors???????????? a cfo???????

Hide the truck until it snows so it doesnt get repoed???? dunno how that works....

wheres roy??

CAMDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

nope truck nots behind its current am it will be current just you guys are aright my credit is weak due to not alot on it and too many inquries does anyone have a businees plan that they use and if so can i see it but snow i need lots of it


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow.......!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Punctuation, spelling and sentence structure, PLEASE.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

but wana thank everyone for there advice


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

doesnt the sba have mentors that will help you write a business plan for free mick?


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

I went there they handed me a packet and said read it and write your own.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bribrius;645329 said:


> doesnt the sba have mentors that will help you write a business plan for free mick?


Yes. Last I was there, they even posted a sample business plan and explained its components.

They also discuss the advantages of clear and concise communication.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Snowaway;645316 said:


> Wow.......!


Pretty much sums it up, doesn't it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

bribrius;645308 said:


> Hide the truck until it snows so it doesnt get repoed???? dunno how that works....
> 
> wheres roy??
> 
> CAMDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, he said he's not behind so he doesn't have to worry about it. But even if you "hide" your truck there's still a good chance it'll be found.

Lenders hire people called "skip tracers" who can literally find a needle in a haystack. It's what they get paid to do and they rarely come up empty handed. I've had banks call me and say the they know where the vehicle will be parked on such-n-such day at such-n-such time. It's nothing short of amazing how accurate they are.

And, yes, the SBA is willing to help people develop a business plan but I believe you need to have basic writing and comprehension skills which the OP of this thread severely lacks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

bribrius;645131 said:


> You can try the small business administration and there are still a few venture capital places around, though few and far between. Any venture capital would probably not be interested and you would be dealing with more of a loan shark than a bank if they took it.
> 
> With the economy like it is, pulling off anything with under a 700 credit score to get operating capital might be tough unless you can secure the loan and your putting up collateral. Your really looking at hard money here so they might give you fifty or sixty cents on the dollar on equipment or your house, maybe even less. If think of if your credit is that poor the only way i see it feasible is if your putting up equipment, or the house for whatever you might get, or keep looking for a cfo? If you dont have any equipment at all or a house, then you probably dont qualify for any help.
> The contracts arent worth anything just a proof of expected future income. They cant be offered for collateral.
> ...


Did you write that Bri??? Nice! 


joelbouch;645295 said:


> hey stroker you smell scam still well its not you want proff and your just a dick with nothing else better to do


Wrong answer bro...MJD-how did this slip out from under you? BTW...unless you havent read what anyone else has mentioned before you reposted-use SPELL CHECK!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bri, Im with you.*

Joel, you have a 2008 truck with a SS XBlade, and 30 accounts...........What do you need money for????????? All you need is snow? If money is that tight, get rid of the 08, get a 98, and get back on track.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

*Grow UP*

Joel, cmon man. You dont need to call Stroker a Dik. I am sure he has one, as I am sure he is a male, but you dont need to call him names. You are coming onto this site asking for money, which I am sure you could find if you looked hard enough, and you are calling other guys, fellow industry brothers..........diks. Cmon dude....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

joelbouch;645295 said:


> hey stroker you smell scam still well its not you want proff and your just a dick with nothing else better to do


Didnt mean to offend ya buddy but when you come on a site and in your first post your looking/asking for money, thats normally some type of scam. There has been a little history of this site where members went above and beyond to help others here and got burned since it was all a scam.

GL to you, I hope you get what your looking for but IMO id sub for someone so you can get your feet on the ground.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Gicon;645404 said:


> Joel, cmon man. You dont need to call Stroker a Dik. I am sure he has one, as I am sure he is a male, but you dont need to call him names. You are coming onto this site asking for money, which I am sure you could find if you looked hard enough, and you are calling other guys, fellow industry brothers..........diks. Cmon dude....


Thanks Gicon!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

here get a min of 2600 www.cashcall.com


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

joelbouch;645258 said:


> ok guys guys guys am sorry for the headaches but my laptop wasnt working propley but it was a company that i found though the sba bascilly i gave them my ss# and all my info bascilly stole my credit and wrecked it and stole money from me beacuse they said they can write a busniess plan for me and preasent it to the banks that was 2500.00 then i sent it then the got credit cards in my name and thats that am not no forigner was born in worcester ma then moved to peabody ma but i was looking for an investor or guidence yes this is my first post but i always read the maginzess i get for free but if you wana call me names or what but dont understand the sutiton then fine just rembre to pay it forward but what can i say i screwed up but am working on fixing my mistakes thanks


Maybe instead of filing for another loan, you should be filing a police report.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahahaha, I love this place. ussmileyflag


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

plownoob;645449 said:


> Maybe instead of filing for another loan, you should be filing a police report.


Or going to an English Writing class. Then to Dave Ramsey for a Money Makeover.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

The........*illegal*........ can write posts better than you, not that everyone is a english major but man oh man, very hard to read. No money here but I think 2009 is going to be a great year for getting free money, just watch the news. "SPREAD THE WEALTH"


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Just a question for Bri, how come you are so nice lately, in the past you would of written something much different.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

joelbouch;645338 said:


> I went there they handed me a packet and said read it and write your own.


a loan is the worst thing you could do....you'll have to pay it back plus interest.... just get out there and WORK!!!!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

John Mac;646548 said:


> Just a question for Bri, how come you are so nice lately, in the past you would of written something much different.


He got threatened of being locked in a closet with no food or water. LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

John Mac;646548 said:


> Just a question for Bri, how come you are so nice lately, in the past you would of written something much different.


I am generally nice to anyone that is nice to me.  It is when a poster isn't open to constructive criticism or advice even after they post a thread in a PUBLIC FORUM asking for it that it begins going down hill. If they start attacking for no reason other than they dont like the responses (helpful responses) it goes down hill even faster. This poster may have a learning disability or something, im not going to be quick to jump on the bandwagon (even if i have doubts) i give him the benefit of the doubt that he is legit unless i know other wise.
ussmileyflag


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

dfdsuperduty;645428 said:


> here get a min of 2600 www.cashcall.com


WOW did you look at this. Its 99% interest!!!!

Get $2600 and pay them over $9000.oo back , what a scam


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I dont get what the issue is. Its 5K. If you dont have the cashflow to support 30 accounts you need to get out of the game. As far as the credit issue you need to get some authorities on this. It will take a few months, but you can restore your standing eventually.

I wasnt going to say anything, but this reminded me of one of my employees. He plowed for me for a couple of years and thought I was making a killing. So he went and got about 20 accounts signed with no equipment or even a drivers license. Then he approached me and asked me if I could lend him money to buy a truck, plow, and insurance. Once he found out what it really cost he dropped that idea. Then he had the bright idea that he would offer me $20 on each $50 driveway to do his accounts. I told him he was crazy, but if he wanted to have them sign up with me directly they where more than welcome to. I even offered him compensation for each account he brought me that lasted all season and paid balances in full. He declined and I told him he that if he wanted to work this winter he'd be riding with me since I got the feeling he was going to try to get my drivers to do his accounts with my equipment. He's a hard working shoveler, but I see right through his BS, I dont think he knows that.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

shovelracer;646769 said:


> I dont get what the issue is. Its 5K. If you dont have the cashflow to support 30 accounts you need to get out of the game. As far as the credit issue you need to get some authorities on this. It will take a few months, but you can restore your standing eventually.
> 
> I wasnt going to say anything, but this reminded me of one of my employees. He plowed for me for a couple of years and thought I was making a killing. So he went and got about 20 accounts signed with no equipment or even a drivers license. Then he approached me and asked me if I could lend him money to buy a truck, plow, and insurance. Once he found out what it really cost he dropped that idea. Then he had the bright idea that he would offer me $20 on each $50 driveway to do his accounts. I told him he was crazy, but if he wanted to have them sign up with me directly they where more than welcome to. I even offered him compensation for each account he brought me that lasted all season and paid balances in full. He declined and I told him he that if he wanted to work this winter he'd be riding with me since I got the feeling he was going to try to get my drivers to do his accounts with my equipment. He's a hard working shoveler, but I see right through his BS, I dont think he knows that.


dam, that guy gets an A for effort and imagination, an F for everything else.


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

Still smells fishy. Get out from behind that nice truck and get into a 82 k2500, take the remainder of the sale from the truck if you have any and go to the local community college and sign up for a basic reading/writing class. No offense but if that's the way you talk to your customers, I would like to shake your hand in person...lol


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Back to Nigeria with you!*

Okay yeah so i have been speaking english my entire life and after reading this post three times I feel I need to go back to school. Post this so the rest of us can read and understand it, count your blessings the post has not been deleted for soliciting. This has scam written all over it....
While I am at it, is anyone is intersted in my 5 million dollor lottery winning I got in email today from Calvin in england? let me know...i will send you the email and maybe "Cal" will cut you in. *sheesh*

If this is legit...call the DA's office and file a formal complaint...this is a legal issue. As a business owner i have been jerked around more than once...hot checks for thousands of dollars from another business etc. Don't take it laying down, this is America call the cops call the DA if you have a valid claim and you are a victim of fraud they will find them and they will be punished. Good luck and above all else be honest no matter how embarrasing it may be.



joelbouch;645106 said:


> ok everyone i need help i thought i had fincicing for my company but it was all a scam and lost 5000,00 so i should my house and now got a better one for cheaper been in the industy for many years but i decdie to start my own seeing allont of illlegals taken over doing shotty work and landscsapes and contractors ripeing off innocent people so i decdie to put an end to it but been denied finacing bc of my credit its not perfect can anyone help ive got busniess got 30 accounts lined up for this winter can get more if i get some equipment and 30+ for the warm seasion can anyone help with fincaing or point me in the dierction i need or any one willing to be a cfo for a year thank you all for reading this and god bless the usa


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Now that He posted His company name , and pic's of Them plowing the Plaza in North Andover , Perhaps He has to wait longer to get paid then He planed on ? 
Bob


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

pretty funny considering he just registered that website X-mas eve.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

i would finance you but santa scammed me he didnt bring me the $50,000 check i asked for. damn scammers


 is this guy for real ???????????????


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*idea*

Your company will run better and you will apreciate it more if you do it the old fashion way like many people here. Buy a junker...start small and get the feel for what your doing, save...save...save and in a few years you can pay cash for what you need. No one will loan you money with no previos buisness experience, no profit and loss statements, cash flow, ect...its hard to start, no question...but with a little hard work, experience, and a lot of hours you will make it...good luck


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

you can start with the truck for sale in my sig! $4500 and its yours!


----------

